# My Cutting Diet



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi All,

Just about to finish a 12 week cleanish bulk, now looking to cut down as much as I can for summer

Stats

Age - 24

Weight - 110kg

Height - 6'5"

Training weights 3 week, going to try do half hour intense cardio 5-6 times per week

Please see my diet plan below, along with macros, what do you think? Anything not right there, what can make it better etc


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Anyone, any input?


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

Wheres the diet plan?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks good to me food wise, as long as you're eating in a calorie deficit.


----------



## mont2302 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Looks good to me food wise, as long as you're eating in a calorie deficit.


Yes trying too lose body fat, gained a decent amount of muscle mass over my bulking period, now trying to cut down for summer


----------

